# help for long logging car



## pcz (May 13, 2010)

Ciao

Please, someone can help me with long Accucraft logging cars carrying woods...

how chains work to maintain woods blocked?

I've found no images to understand how chains work...

And now I'm asking help to you!

Thank you very much for your reply.
Pier


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Pier

I don't think there was any "set" method to secure logs with chains - in fact, in some cases they didn't use chains at all, they held them on the cars with gravity only. I suppose it was based on factors like the grade and roughness of the track and the length of trip.

If, as they say, a picture (or two) is worth a thousand words, here's some shots of how I did mine.




























The chain, hooks and chain binders can be had from Ozark Miniatures. (Click their name for a link.)

This is just one way I came up with that would seem to work. Hope this helps.


----------



## pcz (May 13, 2010)

Thank you very much, Jack.

Now I have understood.

Pier


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The log bunks on Accucraft cars are of the Hercules type, and there is a very specific way they are designed to function. See the following topics...


http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...hichpage=1


----------



## pcz (May 13, 2010)

thank you very much Dwight! 

No chains, only gravity. 

Pier


----------

